# Looking into some fishing gear



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking into getting a few good rods for inshore/offshore fishing. Mostly stuff like snapper, cobbia, etc. Never been a big fisher always liked to spearfish. I'm just looking for recommendations on Rod/Reel, tackle, and any other gear yall can recommend. 



Thanks


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

offshore-if ur looking into getting something coustom and cheap for spinning gearcall ernie and tell him u want a gator t90L and he will fix her up for u!!! and somewhere like penn 8500ss reel or simalar size

inshore-something around a 2500-3000 size reel with a 7' medium action rod like a shimano clarluis (i think thats how u spell it) or a penn power stick(good for beginners)

ernies #-375-2757(ithink)


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

WE're not old salts, but for bottom fishing for snapper it doesn't take alot. We bought Penn Senator 113h combos on Penn rods (they aren't great rods but ok for the money). They run about $120 I believe as a combo. If you want to be lazy, the Penn 320 or 330 GTi combos work fine and are level wind reels (they level out the line on the reel so your free hand isn't leveling line as it comes on the reel). They are set up on the same combo rods from Penn that the 113h came on. Again about $120. I think these are good for the bulk of bottom fishing in the gulf. There are much nicer looking and more expensive outfits too if you want the flashy stuff...


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree on the Penn 113 (a.k.a. 4/0) for a good, reliable, reasonably priced bottom fishing reel. Try Boater'sWorld for their special on the 4/0 with a rod. http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchView?storeId=10051&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&keyword=Penn+4%2F0&x=25&y=10

If you have inexperienced fishermen on the boat that need a level wind, the Penn 309 is a good choice. It is about the same size as the 4/0, slightly less line capacity, but has the level wind feature.


----------

